# black screen with blinking cursor on startup



## Crimsonwrath22 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just built my pc and when i start it up everything seems to start up and i can get into bios, but then it goes to a black screen with a blinking white cursor in the top left and i can't do anything else. I tried changing the boot order and booting with a win 7 install disk and a bootable usb, the optical drive seems to spin up on start up and then spins down and i get the same black screen with blinking cursor. 

I have tried plugging the optical drive into different SATA ports to no avail. 

Does anyone know what the issue is? 

System Specs: 

MSI P67A-GD65 (B3) 

Intel core i-5 2500k 

XFX Black Edition 750W PSU 

Sony Optiarc AD-7260S DVD/CD ±RW 

Western Digital Caviar Black WD7502AAEX, 750GB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 

G.Skill Sniper 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz 

Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme Rev1 cpu cooler 

MSI Twin Frozr II Radeon HD 6870


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

are you using the native sata ports with your DVD rom drive plugged into those ports ? you cant use the sata 6.0 ports until drivers are installed into an OS

does your boot order show your dvd rom drive as the first boot device in the boot order?

I dont belive you can boot from a USB optical drive


----------

